# Fuel Pressure



## Riaan912 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Guys

I drive a 1999 VW Polo Classic 1.6i(6n) on 93 Unleaded fuel. What sould my feul pressure be? What normaly gives out the Fuel pressure regulator or the pump. So that i know were to start looking


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

start looking in a service manual for that car, it should have the specs and how to check it.

Sorry, fixed.


----------



## Riaan912 (Dec 6, 2011)

i can not find the manual for the polo. witch other car has the same engin and fuel system?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

No Polo manual published by Robert Bentley. Remember it's an American publisher and except for I believe two VW manuals they only do them for US/Canada models. The pressures should be the same as most EFI systems but if you can post an engine code I can check. The Polo came with a few different engines in 1.6 liters so which one is important, maybe.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

you should be able to clean off the fuel pressure regulator and read the part number. often times, it'll say the pressure on it (not sure about oem vw applications..)

Have you measured your fuel pressure yet? I'm assuming you're assuming you have low pressure?


----------



## Riaan912 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a splutter between 2000rpm and 3000rpm between 20% throttle and 75% throttle, and my ideling hunts. My intector timming is between 3.6ms and 4.6ms at ideling. As far as i know it should be 2.2ms to 2.6ms at ideling. 

I have cleaned my TB and recalibraterd. Did CAM timing and distributer timing. I have done a long term memory reset MP9. I replaced my vacuum hoses. I have new spark plugs and plug leads. The only thing i can think of is that its feul pressure. that is all that is left. Or am i missing something?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

But after 3000rpm it's fine


----------



## Riaan912 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes its cleen and the car goes like a rocket


----------



## Riaan912 (Dec 6, 2011)

I got the engen code, *AFX0131513 i got it from my engin block.


----------



## Shain (Nov 30, 2015)

*Did you get it fixed?*



Riaan912 said:


> I got the engen code, *AFX0131513 i got it from my engin block.


Howzit riaan

what was the cause of the problem after doing all the things that you said you did? I have the exact same issue and i have done what you said you did.


----------

